

Aaron Swartz's Partner Accuses DOJ Of Lying - gluejar
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130308/01330322250/aaron-swartzs-partner-accuses-doj-lying-seizing-evidence-without-warrant-withholding-exculpatory-evidence.shtml

======
rbanffy
I found the comments supporting the prosecution, implying Aaron expected to
walk because he was rich and white, rather shocking. He expected to walk
because he did nothing wrong (according to both MIT and JSTOR)

~~~
sp332
MIT settled the civil charges out of court. That's not the same as saying he
did nothing wrong. Then, once the federal prosecutors got involved, MIT
wouldn't accept a plea bargain that didn't include jail time.

~~~
rbanffy
You are right.

That doesn't make the comments less shocking.

